# Suprisingly enough



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I just drove 2 *06* GTO's off truck. 

So I guess we are getting them much faster than we originally suspected. Good news. The cars still qualify for the red tag pricing.


The red is hot. :cool My orange one is not here yet


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

What is the difference between the 05 and 06 besides the color options?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

rear tailights are blacked out. Look good too. 

The seat moves faster. 


The radio controls on the steering wheel are backlit.

I believe that the ECM or the Mass airflow senror is different as well. not sure about that one. I will pull a build sheet to make sure I am accurate on that one.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Close ups of the taillights please.....


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Charging camera. Left it off post last night. D'oh Will post in one hour.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32416533595.jpg&s=x12

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32416521989.jpg&s=x12 

http://putfile.com/pic.php?pic=11/32416510155.jpg&s=x12 


These came out bad. I will take more tomorrow in better lighting. We actually got three. Gray, Impulse Blue on Blue and the new Spice Red with gray guages


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

.........wimper........


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

Which Jax dealership should we visit to see them ?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I just did a search of central Florida dealers for an 06 GTO and guess what?
a bunch are showing up(most dealers have ordered a crapload of orange and spice red)........I called one in Lakeland and asked if the cars were on the ground yet and the salesman said no.......I guess they get the window stickers a couple of weeks before the actual cars
I think people looking for a good deal on an 05 might see the incentives grow as soon as the 06's hit the showrooms
Bad news for me is that I ordered a Black/Red M6 06 on Saturday and will be waiting a while,but it does give me time to clear out a spot in the garage for it


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Atlantic. Come on in. Ernest is the name.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

i went to my dealer today and they dont have any 06's just 2 05's red and grey. they dont no when they will get any 06's


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Ours were two weeks early. I happened down to our stock in lot and was like"well damn. How bout dat!!!!!" I love the new red. I canna wait to see the new Orange. I love the color on other vehicles Pontiac has had.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

same here. Most of the dealers in this area only have 05's


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

WHOO HOO!!!! I love being special. 


<looks around shifty eyed>

cuz I am special.....


<runs away sobbing>


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

dealernut said:


> cuz I am *special*.....



I rest my case your honor, the defense rests. lol


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey dealernut lets work out a deal on that gray 06 i'll fly down and drive it home drop me an e-mail [email protected]

as long as it has the 17 inch rims and a 6 speed hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

OJ GTO eh? strange ..... :willy: arty: I think it will only look good with a bodykit or on the ramair concept ..


I hope they get purple , crimson, and tan too ... :rofl:


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

Coggin on Atlantic?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> Coggin on Atlantic?




Yes.Name is Ernest


Here are some better pictures of the spice red.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

AW COME ON MAN !!!!!!!!! You just posted my weakness !!!!!

black interior and an auto?

whatd we decide on, $600 a month? I need to sell at least 40 shirts a month for that right? lol


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I rest my case your honor, the defense rests. lol



shaddap....


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

id love to sir. You have a bright red GTO with my name on it.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Hey I just found a new thing a ma bob











Very cool. Folks we now have an unlock button.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

go figure!


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Hey I just found a new thing a ma bob
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW Thats a option I think I will trade my 05 for


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

I kinda like how it locks and unlocks for ya automatically.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Man you are hard up for an unlock button......


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I kinda like how it locks and unlocks for ya automatically.



Thats becasue you like the autos. 

Us manuals cannot say the same.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

do the seats move any faster?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

EEZ GOAT said:


> do the seats move any faster?



OH yeah. I'd say they shave 10 seconds off the operation easily. Maybe even 15 seconds. Very good improvement.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

big diff


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

dealernut said:


> Thats because you like the autos.
> 
> Us manuals cannot say the same.


dont hate me cuz the auto is quicker. 

So how does it work for you manual guys?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

on mine it doesn't... They never lock. 

So I am happy to see the button.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

thats gotta suck, so anybody can carjack a manual GTO owner?


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

big_mike said:


> thats gotta suck, so anybody can carjack a manual GTO owner?


A .40 Glock 27 would say no. If you dont have one of those, its not hard to press the lock down. Sometimes I hit it with my elbow on accident. Basically in the 06 they moved the lock button from the left to the right of the driver is all it is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

oh, gotcha.


----------



## TexasAggie (Mar 2, 2005)

How are the steering wheel radio buttons different (in the way they look)?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

They are not. Just backlit for night.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

that will actually come in quite handy!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I agree. It adds value to a car that is already a hell of a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2005)

especially one that is corvette territory and 20k less !!


----------

